# Rapido 803f



## martymul (Nov 30, 2008)

Just in the process of buying one of these. They seem to be as rare as hens teeth. Has anybody got one? If so any tips, problems etc. 

Martin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

An odd little van, nice enough, but I'd never have a high level oven or microwave, too dangerous to bring hot food out of, and only a two burner on an A class, that's a bit stingy, also seems a bit small for so many beds, a bit too cosy, it might not do well on depreciation.


----------



## nexoxen (May 3, 2018)

martymul said:


> Just in the process of buying one of these. They seem to be as rare as hens teeth. Has anybody got one? If so any tips, problems etc.
> 
> Martin


Looking at buying one of these too. How do you find it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2018-Rap...050945?hash=item33e5854e81:g:siwAAOSwvmNbBSmA


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I echo your comments from the other year Kev: that oven seems extraordinarily dangerous as you take things out of it so close to your face. If the food spits when being taken out I can see pain/potential injury as well as something being dropped and making a right mess!


Graham :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anything above chest height for cooking is seriously stupid IMHO, (cept a grill) not to mention that heavy items should be low down anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just watched the video again, looks like you have to stand in the shower to use the bathroom basin :roll: and good luck with the sink cover, it'll get chipped unless you are spot on fitting it each time.

Still a nice van, but some serious design cock ups.


----------



## nexoxen (May 3, 2018)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Anything above chest height for cooking is seriously stupid IMHO, (cept a grill) not to mention that heavy items should be low down anyway.


The model I'm looking at has the oven below the sink


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nexoxen said:


> The model I'm looking at has the oven below the sink


Much better

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Much more sensible, it does make you wonder if these designers have ever even been in a MoHo sometimes.


----------

